# SeaPal 2-10-10 ?????



## dankbud420 (Mar 9, 2008)

just found this stuff at www.seapal.com. looks good was wondering if any one has tried this nute or any of the others on this site. any info would be great


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

two words..bat guano


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 10, 2008)

bat guano is great but fish oils and kelp are great to thats why im all ways lookin for the best organic nute


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

it IS a bird guano and it is a hot fert....be sparingly when u use and use it for bloom. it has little Nitrogen which is needed for veg.


good organic stuff!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 11, 2008)

Half strength sounds ok for flowering.


----------

